# New bowhunter. Bow recommendations?



## davidking (Apr 27, 2010)

Heres the situation:

I am an experienced deer and duck hunter, but have never hunted with a bow. I am familiar with the sport (lots of friends bow hunt, and I have done a fair amount of research), and have shot a few compound bows for fun, but never during a hunt. What are the 2cool recommendations for a compound bow that would run under $650 with all the necessary accessories (pin sights, arrow rests, arrow release, etc)? Will be hunting here in the lone star state, mostly from ground blinds and from tree stands, no more than 12' up. Additionally, favorite arrow weights, broadheads, whisker biscuit or drop away? Sorry for the loaded question, and thanks in advance for the help! I'm not opposed to a used bow, as long as it fairly recent.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

This comes up often. Noone can tell you....it's like someone recomending a pair of custom boots....they have to fit your and be comfy for you or you ain't gonna dance in them. So go try on every pair in your budget...they will let you dance in them right there.

Go to every bow shop in 100 mile radius and shoot every top manufacturers bow offering in that price range. A few will fit...most will not. 

No amount of recs or Internet reviews will get you there. In fact it will hurt you. I have a 32" draw so my choices are more limited. Years ago I read reports and reviews and had my mind made up before I even shot it. Fell in love with a particular bow because of what I thought I knew. Waited late in the season and went to get my dream bow. Shot it once and was completely dejected. I hated it. So had to start the process I mentioned above till I found the right one. Enjoy shooting em and learning the differences.

Shoot very very heavy arrows for hunting. Shoot any broadhead you like as long as it is scary sharp. I like slick tricks. With proper placement all of them do the same thing. I do not like mechanicals but that's just me. I shoot heavy poundage and heavy arrows and sometimes shoot thru a layer of grass or brush....mechanicals kill my confidence that they may open on a leaf instead of an animal. No wrong choice with the rests listed....flip a coin or read and see what suits you best. Archerytalk.Com is good reading. But be careful to seperate the target /3D reviews and gear from actual hunting conditions.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Spend some time with your buddies who hunt. Hang out at the nearest bow shop and meet others. Maybe one of your buddies has the similar length as you, or the bow shop will let you test shoot a few bows. There are alot of options, and what I like might not be comfortable for you. Once you make some decisions, shoot as much as you can with experienced archers and develop some good habits. Then shoot some more. Keep it fun and get ready for October!


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

If I'm reading this correctly you want the entire package for $650 or so. That almost surely means used and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't recommend a brand or model for you. I can tell you that the lesser end bows will kill animals just as dead as the expensive ones. You duck hunt, so think about it in term of shotguns, super cheap synthetic brand bought at Walmart vs a custom over/under.

The guys above gave you the advice I would. Go to the closest bow shop, and find out what your draw length is, and shoot some bows and see what feels good to you. This will give you a base line, even if you buy an experienced bow. It needs to fit you and be at a comfortable weight above all else.

I have two bowhunting daughters, one shoots a whisker biscuit and the other a drop away. I like the drop away better, because it is quieter, but you have to pay more attention as the arrow can come off the rest and it is a little harder to tune in my opinion.

One daughter shoot a sight with one pin, the other has three. When I shot sights I never took a shot much over 30 and one pin worked for me.

Get a release that you like, is dependable and easy to use. Lots of hunts been ruined by having a hard time getting it on the string at first light or it making noise.

Also, some good people come here, but this board moves very slowly. If you have not found it yet, check out Texasbowhunter.com or TBH. It is a great place to go to ask questions like yours.

Best of luck.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

When it comes to bow hunting, you can take Chunky's advice to the bank. It just so happens that sgrem answered first and gave a lot of great advice.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

RugerFan said:


> If I'm reading this correctly you want the entire package for $650 or so. That almost surely means used and there's nothing wrong with that.


If you shoot a top end bow, yes. A $300 bow will kill deer just as dead as $1,000 bow if the person shooting is proficient with it.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> When it comes to bow hunting, you can take Chunky's advice to the bank. It just so happens that sgrem answered first and gave a lot of great advice.


Thank you for the kind words.

I think you will find that the bowhunting community as a whole is very welcoming and willing to help new people.

That being said, lots of things are opinions and not really right or wrong, especially on equipment. Just ask some hunters what is the best rifle or pick up truck....lol....or a bowhunting board which broadhead.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Dead on from SGREM and Chunky

Hoyt has a midrange bow that I liked and purchased.. I think they have a package deal very close to your range. It was a PowerMax. 

Mission (by Mathews) has similar range products and Mathews does a lifetime limb guarantee. Hoyt has a great guarantee as well, but not quite as good.. I still went with the hoyt. There are other brands as well, just as Steve and Chunky said.. go shoot everything you can put your hands on. By the time you get arrows, broad heads, case, release, and other little things the money you saved on the bow won't be that much (but yes it all adds up) just remember, you might decide to keep this bow 20 years.. or you might get one every year upgrading as you go.. just like the way it shoots over anything else. Oh, and it can be very hard to tell the difference between each bow.. but one bow will have something that will stand out for you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://www.huntersfriend.com/archer...inite-edge-pro-most-popular-compound-bow.html

$525 and you get the whole package. Go to a shop or store that sells that bow and shoot one before you buy. The Diamond bows are made by Bowtech and I've had very good luck with them in the past.

My advice would be to buy a package setup like that and practice a lot. Don't fall into the IBO speed trap and buy a top of the line bow. If you decide that bow hunting isn't for you you'll never get your money back.

Broad heads; I've been using 100 grain Shuttle T locks since they came out and have never had one fail me. I do not like mechanical broad heads at all but that's just me.

Good luck and welcome to our obsession.

TH


----------



## Crawleyman (May 10, 2012)

I agree and disagree. It's doesn't take a super heavy arrow with a max pull to kill a deer. People have been killing deer win longbows and recurred for years that couldn't hold a candle to what we have available to us today. ONCE you have found the bow and accessories. Shoot and arrow weight that is compatible with the pull and draw length you are shooting. A bow shooting a 50lb weight will kill and deer just as good as a bow shooting a 80lb weight. What matters in bow hunting is ACCURACY!!! The best advice I can give is practice, practice, practice. Just like someone posted above with a dancing analogy. Just like new shoes bows have to be broken in as well. And sometime a bow can feel awkward at first and fell like an old friend later. Just like and any other sport that requires a skill you are only as good as you train to be. Bow hunting is one of the most rewarding things you will ever get into. Have Fun!! You will love it!! And remember Practice! Practice! Practice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

shoot as many different models as you can and let the bow choose you..:walkingsm


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Will say again like so much good advice above..If it feels good and you can shoot well thats it...Practice practice and practice...From all positions you will encounter and elevations and angles...with coats /0n off....any little thing changes everything...And above all remember KILL Zone is the only spot...Everything else is lost crippled DEER


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Go to a highly respected bow shop & pick their brains & get recommendations based on your budget. My $400 PSE cost me $800 after all the necessary add ons. And I still wasn't done. Expect a steeper, longer learning curve but when it starts coming together its very rewarding. I've been at it for 3 years & still don't have a score but I enjoy the hell out of it & I can practice anytime I want without making noise or having to drive to a range. Enjoy!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I was going to give you my pitch but sgrem said it. Key to his comments, go to a good archery shop, ask lots of questions, shoot lots of bows. You'll find one that you like and seems to 'fit' you better. Practice shooting lots once you get your bow. Consider getting lessons from the shop so you don't develop bad habits from the get go.


----------



## Wrobo (May 8, 2013)

Look on eBay at the BowTech Assassin.


----------

